# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Δραπανοκατσάβιδο Parkside καμμένη πλακέτα φορτιστή

## misterno

Φίλοι γεια σας.

Θα 'θελα μια βοήθεια να διορθώσω την πλακέτα του φορτιστή.
Βρήκα καμμένη την βατική αντίσταση ισχύος, την ασφάλεια, το FET ισχύος και 2 διοδάκια της γέφυρας ανόρθωσης.
Τα άλλαξα όλα με τα αντίστοιχα τους αλλά έχω θέμα με τις αντιστάσεις R4, R5, R6 που δείχνουν καμμένες και δεν φαίνονται
επαρκώς τα στοιχεία τους. Επίσης υπάρχει και μια αντίσταση R3. Αυτή υπάρχει ή κάηκε και εξαυλώθηκε;
Αν γνωρίζει κανείς τις τιμές τους ας το πει για να προχωρήσω στην προσπάθεια επισκευής.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά2.jpg1.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Φίλοι γεια σας.
> 
> Θα 'θελα μια βοήθεια να διορθώσω την πλακέτα του φορτιστή.
> Βρήκα καμμένη την βατική αντίσταση ισχύος, την ασφάλεια, το FET ισχύος και 2 διοδάκια της γέφυρας ανόρθωσης.
> Τα άλλαξα όλα με τα αντίστοιχα τους αλλά έχω θέμα με τις αντιστάσεις R4, R5, R6 που δείχνουν καμμένες και δεν φαίνονται
> επαρκώς τα στοιχεία τους. Επίσης υπάρχει και μια αντίσταση R3. Αυτή υπάρχει ή κάηκε και εξαυλώθηκε;
> Αν γνωρίζει κανείς τις τιμές τους ας το πει για να προχωρήσω στην προσπάθεια επισκευής.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά2.jpg1.jpg


Τι μπαταρίες φορτίζει ;;; Για δες τι τύπο ακριβώς έχει το μηχάνημα και πες μας. Το κύκλωμα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο ή μάλλον υπάρχει αλλά δεν μας επιτρέπει να το δούμε.

----------


## gep58

πριν φτάσεις στις αντιστάσεις το U1 ποιό είναι; γιατί σίγουρα δεν την έχει γλυτώσει

----------


## misterno

Η μπαταρία του είναι στα 18V/1.5Ah 27Wh
Το U1 δεν φαίνεται καλά αλλά μάλλον τα πρώτα γράμματα είναι J3.
Μοιάζει για LDO αλλά δεν ξέρω άλλα στοιχεία. Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας βοηθήσει.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Η μπαταρία του είναι στα 18V/1.5Ah 27Wh


Ναι αλλά τι είδος μπαταρίας είναι ;;; Γιατί αν είναι λιθίου μην περιμένεις να σου πει κάποιος κάτι επειδή θεωρούνται επικίνδυνες.

----------


## klik

> Η μπαταρία του είναι στα 18V/1.5Ah 27Wh
> Το U1 δεν φαίνεται καλά αλλά μάλλον τα πρώτα γράμματα είναι J3.
> Μοιάζει για LDO αλλά δεν ξέρω άλλα στοιχεία. Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας βοηθήσει.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Το U1 αποκλείεται να είναι LDO (Linear Low Drop Out). Είναι οπωσδήποτε PWM (pulse width modulator) (δηλαδή ελεγκτής παλμοτροφοδοτικού).

----------


## misterno

Με μια δεύτερη ματιά είδα ότι γράφει πράγματι 18V Li-Ion. Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα καμιά, (που λέει και το τραγούδι);

----------


## DJman

Η r4 στο δικο μου γραφει 102. για την r3 δεν ξερω. Ειναι μαλλον και εμενα καμμενη?
Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με το δικο σου. Η δικια μου πλακετα ειναι ετσι0-02-04-f0d48e600b4a24950bcca70c620ac4fa7c5fabcdfc6942e4ddd1556b563f735a_148c7a26.jpg

----------

